

Google Play revenue growing 10X faster than Apple’s iOS app store  - ohadfrankfurt
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/30/google-play-revenue-growing-10x-faster-than-apples-ios-app-store/

======
wifarley
This title is misleading

